# Surf Tomorrow?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone hitting the surf in the am? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I may. Gonna wake at 4 and see what weather is doing. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking really hard about giving it a shot


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

According to Swellinfo, Surfside is supposed to be flat. My cousin and I are going, but we will decide if we will hit up Christmas bay south shorline or the surf when we get there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm staying near beach Acess 30 something, beach is still a little Sandy but get flat, try to fish a little this evening but took a beating..... I will try in the morning again. Oh yeah no bites! And was using soft plastics...

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Any reports? The alarm was set to pm this morning, lol.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Decided not to go, saw a line of storms this morning and decided to sleep in. Looking at gtown surf I'm not missing much


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Same here, I'm in lake jackson and been drizzling all morning....my son and I went yesterday afternoon after the storms and caught one 25" red on finger mullet


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

Same thing here. Saw storms clustered around Galveston area and decided to stay home. Surf cams don't look terrible and swell info is showing favorable conditions early this week. Tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Phat Boy (Apr 4, 2015)

My cousin and I decided to tough it out this morning. After finally finding a spot between access 5 & 6 he hooked up on a keeper speck on his first cast using gulp under a popping cork. Just then the rain started up pretty good, for about 30 min and we tossed out the long rods with only a hard head to show. Shortly after the rain stopped we watched some birds work their way to us, right around the 3rd sandbar. Just as my cousin hooked up with his second keeper, I caught my personal best speck, on live shrimp under a popping cork, and the bite died off. After abuot another 1/2 hour of getting beat up in he surf we proceeded to Christmas Bay. There was just a little more rain, but nothing significant. On my first cast I got the worst birds nest I have had in a while. While I was trying to work out the knot something took my cork. I had to go old school and pull in the line with my hands and found a 19 in red. After about another hour we decided to call it quits. All in all, not a bad day.

KCCO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

Anyone think the Galveston surf could be decent clarity in the morning?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Surfside access 5 and 6 were rough this morning and yoohoo colored. Fish were biting and birds were working, but it wasn't pleasant. Current was ripping as well.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

Anyone see it this evening or have any wisdom on clarity this evening?


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

I got to the beach access at 8Mile Rd around 5am. Set out long rods with live mullet. Fished the first gut in between rain squalls. Long lines gathered a lot of weed, often. Left around 11am as the regular beach goers showed up. Moved to the Surfside portion of SLP, and stayed there until 4pm. Three hardheads all day. Water looked much better in the pass than the surf. Took a drive on the beach between access roads 6 and 5. The beach was covered in driftwood and flotsam. Many washouts along the beach. Headed home at 5.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool to see reports! The plan is to hit the surf tomorrow evening, if not tattoo shop or strip club!!!


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

Solodaddio said:


> Cool to see reports! The plan is to hit the surf tomorrow evening, if not tattoo shop or strip club!!!


#winning


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I set the alarm for 4:00 this morning, and ignored it...surfcams look really good, and I am kicking myself for not going. Hoping the trend continues through the week.

Did anyone hit the surf this morning?


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks good for tomorrow am. Thinking about giving it a shot before it starts raining again. Gotta take it when you can.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Lagavulin62 said:


> Looks good for tomorrow am. Thinking about giving it a shot before it starts raining again. Gotta take it when you can.


The fishable days have bee been and few and far between for the surf this year. Hopefully it's not like 5 or so years ago where the entire summer had maybe a dozen good days where conditions were good. Not even perfect but good enough to fish. I've been once this year and limited in early May. Been wanting to go but no good days since then. I tried a couple of times but conditions sucked.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

is it ever going to get right????????


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Gtgtk!*



big3slayer said:


> is it ever going to get right????????


Patience Grasshoppa....
I'm doing my best to get off Wed. morn. Plan to be down around SS 5-6 area. Wish I was camped down there till the end of the week.sad3sm


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Took a beating this morning but the fish were there and hungry...left about 0845 with 6 good trout


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

work always gets in the way off fishing, well at least for the next five or six yrs. till retirement. is an evening surf as good as they are in the morning, when the conditions are right? I have never really hit an evening surf wade. always been am at day light. after that on the bayside.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

look at tidal movement and let that dictate your fishing schedule. moving tides will always produce better fishing than dead water, even in the surf. right now, incoming tides should probably be better fishing, because salt water is incoming. given all of the fresh water moving through the bays, out going tides will be moving a lot of water that could be fresher than you like. that being said, if you fishing surf away from passes and the houston ship channel, you will not be as affected by fresh water issues.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

saltyh20 said:


> work always gets in the way off fishing, well at least for the next five or six yrs. till retirement. is an evening surf as good as they are in the morning, when the conditions are right? I have never really hit an evening surf wade. always been am at day light. after that on the bayside.


No question in my mind that you can catch fish in the surf at any time. Yes, dawn is the best time overall, but many days the best time might be midday or late in the day. Just depends on the conditions.

I have had many days where I was staying at a beach house on the beach, and watched the surf all day, and fished at various times...and most of the time the trout switch off and on at various times throughout the day. (one exception is late summer when the water gets really hot...it is less common to catch trout during the heat of the day...but we don't have to worry about that right now)

I've also had other days where it was very slow at dawn, and most of the fishermen leave at 8am with light stringers....and then it turns on at 9am.

My suggestion is to fish when you can!


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

For all of those wondering, the service will be on tomorrow morning. I'm down in Galveston right now and have a buddy with four trout on the stringer and the water is pretty green.


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

Stupid Siri. Surf is on. Not service lol


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sancroix said:


> I got to the beach access at 8Mile Rd around 5am. Set out long rods with live mullet. Fished the first gut in between rain squalls. Long lines gathered a lot of weed, often. Left around 11am as the regular beach goers showed up. Moved to the Surfside portion of SLP, and stayed there until 4pm. Three hardheads all day. Water looked much better in the pass than the surf. Took a drive on the beach between access roads 6 and 5. The beach was covered in driftwood and flotsam. Many washouts along the beach. Headed home at 5.


Thanks for the report. Things are just not quite right yet. But when it does get right it should be good.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Fished this evening for an hour or so with no hookups. Artificial wasn't working in my location. Crew next to me caught a baby jack crevalle and a keeper sized Spanish mackeral in a cast net, good sign. Tomorrow evening gonna change location or tactics.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Wednesday morning for me, may even get some croaks.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thursday for me. We will see.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be down there somewhere tomorrow. I am having to play Mr. Mom today or would have been there today too.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Well?*

Well who wacked them this morn? Should have been good stuff. Come on lets see those HERO SHOTS. If all goes well I'll be there on SS weds morn.:rybka:


----------



## oldriverrat (Jun 6, 2011)

it was brutal this morning, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I've learned that if you look at the camera and you say to yourself, that looks ok to fish it will be a bit rough. On camera is has to look very flat to not be a battle. Not saying you can't catch fish but you will be jumping waves.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

oldriverrat said:


> it was brutal this morning, good luck tomorrow.


I went Monday evening and it was just like you described "Brutal". I did manage to put 3 17" trout in the basket but I lost 4 jumping waves trying to net them. The only color I could catch a fish on was TTF Bug Juice.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a limit this morning by 9am.
Had croaks but all on plastics.
Let another 10 go, all 17-20 inches
Might have to go again in the morning í ½í¸Š


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Gave it 10 min yesterday at sunup. Totally brutal as has been posted and hou I agree on the "fantasy" the cams seem to show. Lol. Guess its sort of like the celebrities are always shorter in person?


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoping it holds in the morning. Kicking myself for not getting down there this morning


----------



## SETXJR (May 12, 2014)

Finished early in East Bay this morning but took this pic in Emerald 2 on the way out.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Hope it looks like that on Crystal beach EOM when we will be down for the week, was last year and was epic.


----------



## Justin6359 (May 15, 2014)

Crystal is looking great right now. Should be great this weekend. The water there always seems to be a bit better than Galveston.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The wave height at a particular buoy is 1.6 feet. That is the height at which is perfect. Well, that and lower. I will be in Jamaica Beach area tomorrow. If you would like to join, shoot me a PM. I have to drop the better half off at 8 am in Galveston, so by 830am I should be in the water.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i'm hoping it holds until friday....


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh, I just signed up for the STAR tourney. Come on tagged red!!!!!!


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> The wave height at a particular buoy is 1.6 feet. That is the height at which is perfect. Well, that and lower. I will be in Jamaica Beach area tomorrow. If you would like to join, shoot me a PM. I have to drop the better half off at 8 am in Galveston, so by 830am I should be in the water.


Out of curiosity what buoy is that? I'm assuming offshore a ways and that doesn't always translate to surf swells.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

42019. It may not but it is a pretty dang close indication of what the surf will be doing. It is better than the swell info sight which just so happens to be agreeing with the buoy info for tomorrow. I have experienced swell info saying FAC and the waves are over your head. The buoy is real time and actual real data. I don't know what all goes in the swell info site but they have been way off several times. The buoy has been a pretty dang good indication.


----------



## bbquman (Oct 1, 2005)

This morning on the Galveston.com surf cam I was watching five surfers consistently hanging ten By the rock groins. Hope it calms down
At daylight Thursday.


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> 42019. It may not but it is a pretty dang close indication of what the surf will be doing. It is better than the swell info sight which just so happens to be agreeing with the buoy info for tomorrow. I have experienced swell info saying FAC and the waves are over your head. The buoy is real time and actual real data. I don't know what all goes in the swell info site but they have been way off several times. The buoy has been a pretty dang good indication.


I agree with that. If swell info was correct we would be able to throw tops in the surf 300 days a year (prolly not 300 but you get the point). That sight is a horrible predictor for surf. I always just watch wind predictions and over the years I've kind of just realized that sometimes you just gotta go see for yourself. Unless it's late summer and we get a good 4-5 days in a row.

Good luck!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

BluewaterBandido said:


> I agree with that. If swell info was correct we would be able to throw tops in the surf 300 days a year (prolly not 300 but you get the point). That sight is a horrible predictor for surf. I always just watch wind predictions and over the years I've kind of just realized that sometimes you just gotta go see for yourself. Unless it's late summer and we get a good 4-5 days in a row.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks and I agree, go when you can. I have been in there having to jump waves all day because we were slaying the fish but it is a lot of work. I've been out there when it was FAC and the fish should have been thick, but nada.

Never know if you don't go.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

For those who dont realize it swell info is a surfing website, so things dont translate into what we are looking for. When it says flat, its talking about the surfable part of the wave i believe. Swell info is the last place i look, because its always wrong! Wundground, noaa, our own 2cool weather, which is prob from noaa. Many many other places to look!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The buoy was accurate. Woke up to find wave height at 2.6ft. Said screw it and came down anyway. Lasted 20 minutes after several big waves over my head. Headed to Boliver Pocket now.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I should have went over and fished the Boliver pocket as well. I managed three at Hershey Beach. I left about 8:30am. Had about all the waves I could stand. Still enjoyed myself and caught dinner.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

Crazy how one day changes everything. We got pounded by waves and caught sand trout. No specks in my basket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Just left the SS jetty. Few mackeral and a school of jacks came through. Chunked a top, spoon and gulp a majority of the time with no trout to show for.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pretty Rough 6/8/16*

Made it down to SS 6 area a little after sunrise which was best I guess because the drive in was sorta sketchy with wash outs and drift wood (Bryan beach like) any way set up my son with fresh dead and I put out fishbites he caught a butter ball rat red and I got his twin a few minutes later on fishbites we pecked away at the keeper whiting.

I got out my trusty gold spoon and got a nice trout from the beach. A lady friend from work showed up so I went on a wade closer to the pass and finally hit a school and got 4 right quick and lost several close to the grab. Then my worst nightmare happened a bad backlash so I had to go back to the van and cut it out leaving them biting.

Went on another wade after the fact and got a dink and hooked another solid one but it let go. It was a great day on the beach and we got dinner.

I will tell you that was the ROUGHEST 1.6's I ever waded beautiful surfing swells fairly easy to dodge but you didn't won't to get blind sided they would turn you a flip.

I'll try to post a few pics my friend took.
:texasflag


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

SS must have been the ticket. Galveston and Boliver sucked. I did catch this gar in the Pocket. That was it though.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> SS must have been the ticket. Galveston and Boliver sucked. I did catch this gar in the Pocket. That was it though.


Impressive that it floats in mid air. Lol


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It wiggled and slipped out of my hands just as the pic was take. Not photoshopped.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

gar on the beachfront, wow. that's how you know theres a river of freshwater dumping into the gulf.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> It wiggled and slipped out of my hands just as the pic was take. Not photoshopped.


I didn't think it was photoshopped. I just thought it was cool that you still got a good picture of it when it jumped out of your hands. I caught one a couple weeks back, and they are hard to hold on to!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Yep*



22'baykat said:


> I didn't think it was photoshopped. I just thought it was cool that you still got a good picture of it when it jumped out of your hands. I caught one a couple weeks back, and they are hard to hold on to!


Too Cool Pic :brew2:
My friend took some good pics here's one of a drowned Surf Rat stumbling out of the washing machine. With a horrible backlash.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

I need to look into getting a low profile life vest.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

TatterTot said:


> I need to look into getting a low profile life vest.


It got this low profile one courtesy of a stray dog that drug up to the house and chewed the stuffing out of one side while it was drying.:spineyes:
Dang looks like the surf is shot for a while.


----------

